# Audi TT Mk3 - Teaser picture.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Long time to wait for new headlights and taillights.


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 29, 2012)

The Mk3 is a swing and a miss. I'll be keeping my Mk2 a few years longer.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I have seen all the pictures, Man what a disappointment it is. :facepalm:
Audi really F#CKED this up.


----------



## LynxFX (May 17, 2012)

R5T said:


> I have seen all the pictures, Man what a disappointment it is. :facepalm:
> Audi really F#CKED this up.


My sediments exactly. They really had a chance here to use the TT to break out of their current uninspiring design mold across all models. 

Oh well, sure won't make me feel outdated seeing a 2015 TT on road as I drive by in the TT-RS.


----------

